# Nikon 50mm f/1.4D or f/1.8D or *new* f/1.4G??



## incolorinred (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am currently in the market for a fast prime lens for my D50 and I have honed in on Nikon's 50mm f1.4D, f1.8D lenses as candidates. I have read numerous user reviews for both and have basically come away with the impression that they are both similar with the exception that the 1.4D lens provides better performance in very low light conditions, slightly better contrast and Bokeh effect, and a larger depth of field. I am leaning towards the f1.4D because these slight advantages seem very appealing to me. I was wondering what all of you thought about this matter and how these two lenses compare. Please comment.

Also, I have read announcements about the new 50mm f1.4G AF-S that is due out at the end of the year and supposedly it is a improvement over the 1.4D in many areas and reduces flare distortion and has better chromatic properties.  If you were in my spot, which one of the three would you lean toward and why?

I appreciate any responses.
Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Garbz (Nov 11, 2008)

Distortion? The 50mm AF f/1.4 D has none. CA seems to be a bit of a problem with all large Nikon primes but only when used wide open. I'm sceptical that the new f/1.4 will be worth the extra money. One thing is certain, on a D50 you'd get faster autofocus.


----------



## incolorinred (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, Thanks garbz.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2008)

I am waiting on the new 1.4 myself.  But I will probably wait till mid summer when the mad rush to get it is over.  I have a MF Nikon 50 1.8 that I use and it suits me just fine right now.


----------



## scyzoryk_o4 (Nov 14, 2008)

i just bought a used 1.8 for 70$ cdn...Couldn't be happier with it, and my wallet too


----------



## blash (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the f/1.8, it's a pretty decent lens. I'm saving for a f/1.4 in part because some of the plastic around my f/1.8 is broken and it costs too much to repair (in comparison to what a new f/1.8 costs), and in the meantime I can't use a lens cap or filters. Would definitely recommend the f/1.8, don't own a D80 or better without either that or the f/1.4 variant, really just depends on your budget which one.

I'm a bit apprehensive about the new f/1.4 though, just because it sounds like it's going for a $600 price tag or worse and, well, I'm going to have a hard enough time trying to get the money for the current f/1.4, lol. It definitely looks pretty cool from what I've heard, but I mean come on, less than $100 for a f/1.8 and then this is coming along at six times the price, I don't think so.


----------



## Early (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd opt for the 50 1.4D because it has an aperture ring, and you can use it on any old Nikon body.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't forget to check out the sigma 50mm f/1.4. It's big, but the images are beautiful.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 24, 2008)

All the Nikkor 50's are very good lenses. I include the AIS manual focus glass as well. All are exceptional in sharpness and contrast. The wide open flare is an issue with the vast majority of all fast primes, not just those from Nikon. Even though we have several 50's from f/2.0 to f/1.2 in non-AI, AI-s and AF, I am looking forward to testing the AF-S when it becomes available. The price is a little steep, but for a lot of the available light work we do, it should be a good performer.


----------



## limecat (Nov 24, 2008)

I just bought a 50mm 1.8 for a bit over $100 and I love it so far. Its up to you to decide if what you get with a 1.4 is worth the substantial increase in price. For me, it wasn't.


----------



## Antithesis (Nov 26, 2008)

I rocked a 50mm f1.8 on my old d80 (before I jumped ship) for about a year and it was sharp and only cost me $75. It was even pretty sharp wide-open. The f1.4D is a good lens, but certain lighting situation make it really soft. 

The new 1.4G is apparently just the 1.4D with a focusing motor. I.E., it has the same glass and will be similarly as sharp. I have a friend who shoots ~75% of his stuff on a 1.4D on a D3 and swears by it. It's a good lens no matter what the reviews tell you.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll pick up the F/1.4G late spring if it is out and matches my expectations.  Newer nano coatings and optical improvements at these wide open apertures make a difference, enough that for me, in this case, it would be worth it.  However, like anyone that has a little patience, I will wait for a few reviews to come out before I rent it for a final test and see if it performs exceptionally.

I love quality fast glass.


----------



## droyz2000 (Nov 27, 2008)

I was at the Photo Show Plus in NYC in October and tried both the new Sigma 1.4 and the new Nikon 1.4. The Nikon was still a pre-release version but it handled awesomely. The Sigma was nice but at $500 it is about $70 more than the new Nikon version. The Nikon version autofocused much faster than the old version. From what I could tell on the screen of the camera, the bokeh was nicer and did not muddy the background like the current model. I will be getting the Nikon when it comes out. 

The Sigma is a nice lens and did focus fast and from what I could tell was extremely sharp, however, it was not an improvement over the new Nikon that is coming out. For that reason, the fact that it is huge and that it is $70 more I will wait and go with the Nikon.


----------



## incolorinred (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input!  I have narrowed it down to the f1.4.  Whether I get the new one or current one depends on if the current one becomes too cheap to pass up once the new guy hits the stage.

Thanks!


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 12, 2008)

$278 vs $400+... I do not think prices will fall much if anything, it is already well under the cost of the new one and eventually will just be replaced.


----------



## Silverpenguin (Dec 12, 2008)

My new AFS version just arrived today, I'm at work at the mo although it's sitting here with me so I can have a little play with it tonight when it's quiet. I'm going to do a little review of it over the weekend and stick it up on my blog.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2008)

35mm f2


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2008)

tirediron said:


> 35mm f2



I have it and used the hell out of it. Good sharpness even wide open where I use it most. Build quality is not as good as I would like. Still looking forward to testing the 50 AF-S. I expect it to be my next favorite prime.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> I have it and used the hell out of it. Good sharpness even wide open where I use it most. Build *quality is not as good as I would like*. Still looking forward to testing the 50 AF-S. I expect it to be my next favorite prime.


 
Really; in what way?  I've found to be just as good as my other 'D' glass.


----------



## moneymyzer (May 25, 2010)

hi guys, please help me clear my brain.

im brand spankin new so forgive me.

i have a nikon d5000
i want a 50mm lens, i was going to get the 50mm 1.4d AUTOFOCUS, however, a notation on the website i was going to buy it from (bhvideo) said "_AF not supported by D40, D60, D3000 & D5000 cameras". so i got on chat, and the guy tells me  if i want automatic focus, i have to get the 1.4G, which is much more expensive. this is my very first lens purchase, other than the 18-55mm that came with camera, i about fell out of my chair when i saw the price of the "G". $400++ depending where purchasing.

so then i go to bestbuy and the guy working their tells me the "D" IS compatible with the d5000 camera.. and shows me where it says it on bestbuy website "compatible with all nikon cameras"

see my dilema?? im totally stumped. he could not really give me a good explanation of the diffrerence between the "d" and the "g", he said "its just a different model", but didnt know anything else to tell me. so, now i have 2 conflicting answers from 2 different "professionals".. ugh..
can u guys tell me if the "d" will work on my nikon d5000 (i WANT autofocus)
and what is the significant difference bewteen the 2? im really confused.

please help me make my first lens purchase
_


----------



## Derrel (May 25, 2010)

The AF-D model will NOT autofocus with the D40,D40x,D60,D3000,or D5000 bodies. It will "work", but it will not automatically focus. if you want a 50mm Nikkor that can autofocus on your camera, you need a modern, AF-S focusing lens, like the 50mm 1.4 AF-S G model, or the Sigma 50mm 1.4 HSM.


----------



## moneymyzer (May 25, 2010)

oh thanks! ill check out the sigma, have u any other brands i should look at? that will be compatible with my d5000


----------



## moneymyzer (May 25, 2010)

i think im starting to over think everything,
ive read alot of people say get the 1.8d, cheap and does the job. this will probably be doable for me, but will i be dissapointed without 'automatic". if i put the camera on 'auto' will the lens not focus?< i have to turn the barrel? but i thought the barrel didnt turn on this paticular lens? i also read not to touch the barrel??  im confused.
if i go with the "d", is it going to be difficult getting shots of moving children, im picturing having to manually focus for each shot.. do i have this all wrong?

i am spending every free moment reading to learn as much as possible, so bare with me. while i ask about 'auto' i am trying to shoot in manual to MAKE myself learn. im a pretty quick learner and seem to grow out of 'beginner' things pretty quickly, so i want to spend my $$ on something thats gonna last awhile.


----------

